# char in int umwandeln



## Carpocalypse (3. November 2004)

Hi,

mit der Suchfunktion habe ich nichts passendes gefunden. Also hier mein Problem, ich habe ein char jetzt möchte ich aber aus diesem char ein Integer machen kann mir da vielleich jemand helfen?


----------



## RedWing (3. November 2004)

Hi, also ich verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst?
Ein char[-128,127] ist doch eine Untermenge 
vom int[-2147483948,2147483947](32 bit)
Also sprich vom Wertebereich her ist jeder char auch ein int.
Die Umkehrung gilt nicht...

Oder meinst du soetwas:


```
char charZahl = '4';
int intZahl = charZahl - 48;   // 48 <=> Ascii 0
cout intZahl;
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Carpocalypse (3. November 2004)

Wenn der Inhalt eines Chars 1 ist

```
char x='1';
```
Wie kann ich die Zahl 1 in ein Integer umwandeln.


----------



## RedWing (3. November 2004)

> Oder meinst du soetwas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Dasselbe geht natürlich auch mit '1' 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## giwoody (4. November 2004)

***EDIT***

Es war schon zu spät ... Bitte diesen Beitrag löschen ...


----------



## Carpocalypse (4. November 2004)

@RedWing

kannst du mir das Bitte mal erklären, sorry aber icht steig da irgendwie nicht durch. Bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht richtig.


```
char charZahl='4';
int intZahl=charZahl - 48;
```


----------



## RedWing (4. November 2004)

Hi also es ist so,
du hast ein Zeichen... Diese sind in der Ascii Tabelle mit den Zahlen 0- 127 codiert,
wobei die Zahlen '0'- '9' als Zeichen interpretiert in der Asciitabelle in dem Bereich von
48- 57 codiert sind...
Du musst also immer 48 als Zahlenwert abziehen um deine Zahlenzeichen zu "richtigen" Zahlen
zu konvertieren, damit du diese später dann (in Berechnungen) verwenden kannst.

Hier gehts zum Ascii Code...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Carpocalypse (4. November 2004)

super, danke.


----------



## canuzzi (4. November 2004)

Anstatt i = c-48 wuerde ich i=c-'0' schreiben, dass macht den Code besser Verstaendlich.


----------



## Tobias K. (4. November 2004)

moin


Wie wäre es mit "atoi()"?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

